# what to do with vaulted ceilings in my living room?



## pengyou (Jul 15, 2009)

My living room is 5.3 meters by 3.4 meters (about 17' by 10.5') it has a vaulted ceiling and is very difficult to heat in the winter and cool in the summer. I am renting my home but plan on being here for a couple of years. In solving this problem I would not mind if the solution provide a burst of color as well. 

One thing I was thinking of is finding some bright machine washable material - maybe a red, green or blue - and draping it from the center beam to the sides. On top of this material I would either put large bubble bubble wrap, sacks of styrofoam peanuts or some other insulating material. This would be quick to install and relatively non-evasive in terms of glueing things to the wall or nailing things up. The walls and ceilings are all some form of concrete. I would probably use a heavy duty velcro and glue one side to the ceiling and one side to the wall....just an idea.

Ideas?


----------

